# Does anyone have a good clutch for a york?



## dutchie lincoln

Hi, i have a york-like compressor, wich needs a clutch. Does anyone have one laying around?
or else, where to get one for a good price?

thanks,

Stef.

ps. it's a HG1000 from FoMoCo
looks exactly like a York... :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

if it looks like a york, then its a york. haha. anyway. yes i have them.


----------



## Sin Sixty

I have one too... PM me if you want it...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Jul 3 2005, 04:21 PM
> *I have one too...  PM me if you want it...
> [snapback]3357713[/snapback]​*


fuck off, you already have enough money...go play wiht ONE of your impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 3 2005, 03:26 PM
> *fuck off, you already have enough money...go play wiht ONE of your impalas :biggrin:
> [snapback]3357743[/snapback]​*


 :0 LMAO! Just trying to help a brother out... 

If your gunna be that way... should I play with the Impala's or the Mercedes?
[attachmentid=204675]


----------



## joebomber52

http://66.98.246.21/~drunkstu/images/misc/the_dance.swf


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 3 2005, 04:47 PM
> *http://66.98.246.21/~drunkstu/images/misc/the_dance.swf
> [snapback]3357927[/snapback]​*



I saw something the other day on the highway I know you'd like! :biggrin: 

































A 52 2 dr, green, canned just cruising! I slowed down just to follow it!


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 3 2005, 05:45 PM
> *I saw something the other day on the highway I know you'd like!  :biggrin:
> A 52 2 dr,  green,  canned just cruising!  I slowed down just to follow it!
> [snapback]3358038[/snapback]​*


it was canned like on the floor or on air cylinders
the other day i saw this guy test driving his 52 chevy because his buddies wanted to see how it looked going down the street.

and he was flipping a bitch in the street to turn to go back to his house and his valves gound out on a battery that has just floating around in the trunk and he had to drag and spark the quarter panels all the way up the block back home



oh wait that was me at the same time as it was embarrasing it also felt fuckin awesome


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...ole_extreme.mov


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...eyraCamGirl.wmv


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...eemcowgirl1.mov


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...atisfaction.mov


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...shing_boobs.swf


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...potter_SNL1.mov


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...oked_boobs1.mov


----------



## degre576

that snl skit was funny and i remember that episode with chistopher walkin in you avitar joebomber


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 3 2005, 08:34 PM
> *it was canned like on the floor or on air cylinders
> the other day i saw this guy test driving his 52 chevy because his buddies wanted to see how it looked going down the street.
> 
> and he was flipping a bitch in the street to turn to go back to his house and his valves gound out on a battery that has just floating around in the trunk and he had to drag and spark the quarter panels all the way up the block back home
> oh wait that was me at the same time as it was embarrasing it also felt fuckin awesome
> [snapback]3358496[/snapback]​*



it was sparking on the dips in the road, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 3 2005, 10:10 PM
> *it was sparking on the dips in the road, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3358932[/snapback]​*


explaine?


http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...usty_island.swf


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 3 2005, 10:29 PM
> *explaine?
> http://www.kontrabandcontent.co.uk/1/graph...usty_island.swf
> [snapback]3358993[/snapback]​*



it was lowered way too much, you need to lay off the cowbell.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 3 2005, 10:30 PM
> *it was lowered way too much,  you need to lay off the cowbell.
> [snapback]3358997[/snapback]​*


yeah it was the car lays rockers evenly with the frame slammed

and the rear lower quarters are lower than the rear frame x member when the front up back down i was wearing sandles when i did it and my foot touched the bottom of the quarter and burned the fuck outta my foot


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.drunkstunts.com/site/gallery/al...l_wrestling.wmv


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.drunkstunts.com/site/gallery/al...e/nicole--4.wmv


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.drunkstunts.com/site/gallery/al...s--sophie-8.wmv


----------



## joebomber52

http://www.rawjunk.com/keyra/keyra3.wmv


----------



## dutchie lincoln

hey joe... did you actally read the topic?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by dutchie lincoln_@Jul 4 2005, 07:04 AM
> *hey joe... did you actally read the topic?
> [snapback]3359800[/snapback]​*


i was just using this topic to steal swf and .mov files from other websites that do not allow downloading but yeah york clutches rule :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 3 2005, 10:59 PM
> *yeah it was the car lays rockers evenly with the frame slammed
> 
> and the rear lower quarters are lower than the rear frame x member when the front up back down i was wearing sandles when i did it and my foot touched the bottom of the quarter and burned the fuck outta my foot
> [snapback]3359113[/snapback]​*


Does your tank hit too?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Jul 6 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Does your tank hit too?
> [snapback]3373527[/snapback]​*


fuel tank no i took out the old one and built a whole new floor to how the car sits so with the front up ass down the trunk floor is all the way down a half inch above the ground wich now gives me plenty of room

the new tank is a spun aluminum in it's own vented chamber in the trunk


----------



## Sin Sixty

nice


----------

